# Startseite und localhost bei Apache



## JohnDoe (21. November 2001)

Hallo,

Ich bin absoluter Anfänger mit Apache und hab zwei Fragen:

Wo werden die Seiten, die ich über http:// aufrufe, bgelegt?

Und gibt es eine möglichkeit, die Seite zu editieren oder neu zu erstellen, die angezeigt wird, wenn ich LocalHost eingebe?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. November 2001)

Hallo JohnDoe,

wenn du im Browser http://localhost/ eingibst, wird die index.html im Verzeichnis c:\apache\htdocs aufgerufen. Diese Datei müsstest du "nur" modifizieren.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (22. November 2001)

*-*



> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Hallo JohnDoe,
> 
> wenn du im Browser http://localhost/ eingibst, wird die index.html im Verzeichnis c:\apache\htdocs aufgerufen. Diese Datei müsstest du "nur" modifizieren. *


Es wird die Seite index.php aufgerufen.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. November 2001)

> Es wird die Seite index.php aufgerufen.



@TimeFlash: Muss nicht sein, nur wenn Apache darauf konfiguriert ist, mit PHP zu arbeiten und als DirectoryIndex index.php eingetragen ist funktioniert das so.

Standard ist index.html


----------

